# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (( الإثنيات العرقية والتقسيمات القبلية في صعيد مصر الأبية ))

## الدعباسي

(( الإثنيات العرقية والتقسيمات القبلية في صعيد مصر الأبية )) 
صعيد مصر , تلك الجنة الأرضية والروضة المصرية والتحفة النيلية , هذا الصعيد الصاعد السامي , الصعيد الأخضر الذي يشق صحراء مصر الجرداء , والذي يشقه نيل مصر العظيم , هذا الصعيد الذي كان مسكنا ومأوى لأكثر أجناس الأرض !! , فقد سكنه الفراعنة القدماء والنوبة والأقباط والهكسوس والفرس وبني إسرائيل واليونان والإغريق والرومان والترك والعرب والجركس والكرد والحبش والزنج والبربر وأجناس أخرى كثيرة .
فاليوم الصعيد عبارة عن قطعة حلوى بها كل الألوان والأشكال , يجمعها دار واحد ودين واحد ومصر واحد فالحمد لله الواحد , مجمع وموفق الخلائق .
كنت قد ترددت كثيرا قبل أن أسطر هذه السطور لما لهذا الموضوع من حساسية شديدة في بيئتنا , ولكن هذا الأمر له من الأهمية بمكان , حيث أنه أمر واقع ,  علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله , ونحن نحب أن نتعلم كل جديد ومفيد , والتعارف بين الناس هو من أسمى المطالب , فعليه نقول , وقبل أن نقول نصلي على سيدنا محمد النبي الرسول وعلى اهل بيته وصحابته على مر العصور .. وبعد :
أغلب سكان صعيد مصر "الأعلى والأوسط والأدنى والأقصى" ينقسم إلى طوائف معروفة أسمائها وأبنائها , نذكر منهم على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر :-


-      السادة الأشراف.
-      العرب . 
-      مشايخ العرب .
-      الأقباط .
-      الفلاحين .
-      الهوارة .
-      البرابرة .
-      الأتراك .
-      المماليك .
-      العبيد .
-      النوبة .
-      الجراكسة .
-      الغجر .
-      الحلب .
-      النّور .
-      المساليب .
-      الغوازي .
-      الجمسة .
-      السقاقوة .
-      البجاة .

هذه كانت نبذه مركّزة عن أهم فرق وطوائف أهل الصعيد وإن لم يكن أهل مصر كلها , وقد توارث كل من أبناء هذه الطوائف النسب الي أجداده وورث الإعتزاز بنسبه والفخر بحسبه , كل في مكانه وموضعه , فالله جعل الناس شعوبا وقبائل , جعل منهم شعوبا كالعرب والفرس والروم , وقبائل كـ قريش وتميم وهوازن , وأحرارا وعبيد , وسادة وأشرافا وعواما , إلى اخره من هذه التفاضلات بين البشر والتي لم يجعل الله للإنسان دخل في تكوينها , ولم يجعل له أيضا ضررا منها , بل كان الفيصل هو التقوى , فالرجل التقي أفضل من الرجل الفاجر وإن إختلف نسبهم وحسبهم .

نبدأ لنفصّل – بما قدرنا – نبذه مختصرة عن كل هذه الفرق , وندعوا الله تعالى أن يوفقنا فيما ذهبنا إليه :-
1-    السادة الأشراف : وهو على العموم كل من ساد وشرف في قومه , ففي كل قوم يوجد شرفاء وسادة , ولكن بعد ظهور الإسلام ومرور القرون , أصبح مفهوم "السادة الأشراف" في زماننا المعاصر مقيدا على أشرف قبيلة في العرب والعجم , وهم بنو هاشم "أهل البيت" قوم سيدنا رسول الله صل الله عليه وسلم , فكل من ينتسب إلى "هاشم بن عبد مناف القرشي" فهو من السادة الأشراف.




2-    العرب : وهم – كما ورد في الحديث الشريف – صفوة بني أدم , حيث أن الله قد اصطفى بني إسماعيل الذبيح – عليه السلام – من بني أدم , واصطفى "كنانة" من العرب واصطفى "قريش" من كنانة , واصطفى "بني هاشم" من قريش , والعرب ينقسمون الي جذمين كبيرين هم "قحطان" و "عدنان" , وكل من ينتسب إليهم نفسا أو حلفا أو موالاة فهو عربي , والأن إختلف المفهوم قليلا وكثيرا , فاليوم كل من نطق لسانه باللغة العربية فهو عربي ! , ولهذا القول شاهد , حيث روي أن العربية ليست نسبا ولكن هي لسان , ويطلق اليوم على ابناء الشعب العربي لقب "العرب" أو "العربان" , والاختلاف بينهم طفيف , حيث أن العربان تعني العرب الذين مازالوا على حالة البداوة أو قريبا منها وعلى شاكلة أعراب البوادي من غزو وكر وفر وغيره من هذه الأمور , ومن أمثله قبائل العرب في الصعيد نذكر "قبيلة جهينة" , و"قبيلة الجعافرة" , و"قبيلة الحويطات ".




3-    مشايخ العرب : لكل قبيلة – عربية أو غير عربية – شيخا جامعا لها , يسمى بشيخ العرب أو شيخ العربان , ويلقب أهل بيته وذريته بلقب "مشايخ العرب" , وما أكثر القبائل المسماة بهذا الإسم في الصعيد , حيث أننا لو ذهبنا إلى أي قبيلة في الصعيد , ولتكن "الهوارة" مثلا , فاننا سنجد بها بطنا يسمى "مشايخ العرب" وهم من كانت فيهم مشيخة هذه القبيلة وهم "بنو عمر بن عبد العزيز الهواري" قديما , وهناك مشايخ للعرب جامعين لعدة قبائل وليس لقبيلة واحدة , ففي كتب التاريخ سنجد الأتي , فلان بن فلان "شيخ مشايخ عربان البحيرة" , و "شيخ مشايخ قبائل الهوارة" , "شيخ شمل قبائل بني فلان" , وهكذا , ومن أمثلة القبائل المسماة بمشايخ العرب في الصعيد , نذكر منها على سبيل المثال قبائل "أولاد محمد و أولاد منصور" , المشهورين بلقب "مشايخ عرب دنفيق" , وهم أهلي وقومي الذين أنتسب إليهم , فقد كانت فيهم مشيخة قبيلتهم "عرب قصاص" فتسموا بمشايخ العرب , ونذكر أيضا شخصا لقب بشيخ العرب وهو "همام بن يوسف الهواري" , حيث كان شيخا لعموم قبائل الهوارة ومن حالفهم في الصعيد في زمانه.




4-    الأقباط : وهم – كما يقال – ذرية قبط بن مصرييم بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام , وهم أصحاب مصر الأصليين ومن سميت مصر بإسمهم , وأغلب أقباط مصر اليوم قد صاروا مسلمين وجهلت أنسابهم وبقاياهم اليوم , غير أن أكثر بقاياهم اليوم اعتبرت ضمن طائفه "الفلاحين" التي سيأتي تفصيلها لاحقا , وبقية الأقباط الذين لم يدخلوا في الإسلام ظلوا على دينهم إلى اليوم , ولكن ليس كل نصارى مصر اليوم من نسل الأقباط هؤلاء !! , ولكن غلب عليهم اللقب , وقد  ثبت علميا أن أكثر نصارى مصر اليوم والمشهورين بإسم الأقباط إنما هم من بقايا "اليونان والإغريق والمقدونيين والرومان وطوائف أخرى" , حيث أن أكثر نصارى مصر كانوا بالإسكندرية في الزمان الأول , وكان سكان الإسكندرية يمثلوا نصف سكان مصر كلها , وأغلب سكان الإسكندرية هم من المقدونيين واليونان الذين قدم بهم الإسكندر الاكبر المقدوني لمصر , وباقي أهل مصر كان أكثرهم على الوثنية إلى أن جاء الإسلام فدخلوا فيه , وكذا نلاحظ أن الأقباط القدماء كانت أشكالهم أقرب الي الشكل الافريقي أصحاب الشعر الأجعد والبشرة السمراء وصور ونقوش معابد الفراعنة شاهدة وتبين ملامحهم جيدا , ولكن اليوم إن نظرنا إلى أشكال وملامح أقباط مصر "النصارى" سنجد ملامحهم هي نفسها ملامح الأوربيين من بياض وحمرة في البشرة وغيره, وهذا الأمر قد يجهله بعض الناس .




5-    الفلاحين : وهو مسمى يختلف معناه وتبعاته تبعا لاختلاف المكان والأشخاص , فاولا قيل ان هذا اللقب مشتق من "الفلاحة" وهي تعنى الزراعة , فمن كان يقوم بها فهو "فلاح" أي مزارع , وقد عثرنا في كتب التراث ما يفيد بهذا , حيث وصف من يقوموا بالزراعة بلقب "الفلح" وهم الفلاحين , وهم نقيض "العربان" اصحاب البداوة , وذكر أن مهنة الفلاحة لا يقوم بها الا القبائل الضعيفة التي استذلت , والعربان يتصفون بصفات مناقضة لصفات "الفلح" حيث أن "الفلاحين" قد يمتهنوا ويشتغلوا في مهن يراها "العربان" أنها مهن وضيعة مثل "السقاية والحجامة والحلاقة وغيرها" , وليسوا أصحاب غارات وصولات وجولات مثل مناظريهم . وهناك قول أخر حول "الفلاحين" وهو أنه كان يطلق على المصري النصراني الذي دخل في الإسلام لقب "فلح" وهي تعنى أنه أفلح في تركه للنصرانية ودخوله في الإسلام , فاصبح يلقب كل الذين اسلموا بهذا الإسم "الفلاحين" , وهذا القول لا أراه صائبا تماما , حيث أننا وجدنا في كتب التاريخ والأنساب قبائل عربية صريحة النسب , وكانت ضمن طائفة "الفلاحين" وإنما لقبت بالفلاحين نظرا لاشتغالهم بفلاحة وزراعة الأرض, هذا ما كان بخصوص اللقب . أما التقسيم القبلي فيختلف بإختلاف المكان والأشخاص , فعند العربان الذين مازالوا على حالة البداوة يكون "الفلاحين" هم من سواهم من أهل القرى والأرياف وان كانوا من ابناء القبائل العربية الصريحة , وعند بعض القبائل العربية التي نزلت من البادية واستطونت الريف , يكون "الفلاحين" هم اصحاب البلد الأصليين الذين كانوا بشتغلون بالفلاحة في زمن مجئ هؤلاء العربان الي البلدة , فيطلق عليهم الفلاحين حتى لو اشتغل العربان هؤلاء بمهنة الفلاحة ايضا بعد مجيئهم . وفي بعض البلاد يطلق القوي لقب "الفلاح" على الضعيف , فنجد أن قبائل من "الهوارة" أطلقت لقب الفلاحين على قبائل عربية صميمة في بلادها التاريخية , نظرا لقوة الهوارة في زمانهم وتفوقهم على هذه القبائل , ولكن هذه التقسيمة زالت بعدما تكافئ النظريين , فاسترد العرب لقبهم مرة أخرى .
 فعليه يكون هذا التقسيم "الفلاحين" ليس تقسيما عرقيا أو متعلق بالنسب بالأساس , ولكنه متعلق بظروف معيشية أو سياسية , وعادة لا يزوج "العربان" أو "العرب" نسائهم لطائفة "الفلاحين" حيث يرونهم ليسوا أكفاء لهم في النسب , بينما يتزوج العربي من "الفلاحين" , وهذا الأمر يعيب عليه البعض حيث يقولوا ويستشهدوا بأن "المسلم كفء للمسلم" و"لا فرق بين عربي وأعجمي" و"من جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه" , ولكني أرى – من وجهة نظري – أن هذا الأمر هو من الأمور الاختيارية في الشرع , فقد ألزم الامام الشافعي في مذهبه لصحة عقد النكاح أن يكون هناك تكافئ في النسب بين الزوجين , وايضا فإننا مأمورين بأن نعمل بالـ "عرف" , مالم يتعارض مع الدين , والعرف العربي منذ القدم يقول بتكافئ النسب كشرط للزواج , وهذا العرف ليس متعارضا مع الشرع بدليل قول الإمام الشافعي , وقد علمنا بتطليق إمرأة عربية من زوجها "الخضيري" بالسعودية - والخضيري عندهم يساوى "الفلاح" في الصعيد - امرت المحكمة بفسح الزواج بسبب عدم الكفاءة في النسب وبسبب انه قد تحدث اضرار اكبر من المفعة المترتبة على هذه الزيجة .. والله أعلم .




6-    الهوارة : هي قبيلة بربرية أمازيجية الأصل , من بلاد المغرب , وقد هاجرت لمصر قديما , وسكنت بالصعيد , وقد دخل بها كثير من قبائل العرب عن طريق الحلف بين القبائل , فصارت اليوم "الهوارة" عبارة عن خليط من القبائل العربية والبربرية , تشترك في لقب الهواري وتتباين في أنسابها , ويشتهر الهوارة بإسم شعبي وهو "الهواوير" أو "الهواورة" , وقد كانت لهم شبه دولة في الصعيد تمتد من جنوب الجيزة إلى أقصى الصعيد .




7-    البرابرة : وهو مشتق من كلمة "البربر" كنسب أو كصفة , فالنسب هو "البربر الأمازيج" وهم شعب يسكن ببلاد المغرب العربي , ولكن لكلمة "البرابرة" بالصعيد مدلول خاص جدا قد لا يعلمه كثير من الناس من سوى أهل الصعيد , فالبرابرة تعنى هنا "شعب النوبة" اصحاب اللكنة الشبيهة بلكنة "البربر" , فأطلق على أهل النوبة لقب "البرابرة" , ولكن أهل النوبة ينفرون من هذا الإسم , وحاليا لا يقول هذا المصطلح سوى كبار السن من أهل الصعيد , وهذا اللقب قارب على الإنقراض أو الإنحسار التدريجي .

8-    الأتراك : وهم الجنس التركي على عمومه , حيث أن الترك هم شعب كبير يسكن رقعة كبيرة جدا من قارة اسيا , فالترك شعب وأمة كبيرة , منها بقايا في الصين ومنها التتار والمغول ووكثير من الشعوب الأخرى , وبعض الناس يظن أن دولة "تركيا" فقط هي بلاد الأتراك وهذا خطا . وقديما كان يطلق على أهل بلاد وسط اسيا وجبال القوقاز لقب الأتراك , وخاصة شعوب " التركمان والشراكسة أو الجراكسة والتتر والغزّ وغيره من شعوب هذه المنطقة" , وأيضا فإن مصطلح "الأتراك" في الصعيد يعني بشكل أساسي "المماليك بيض البشرة" , لان أكثر المماليك بيض البشرة كانوا من الجنس التركي "شراكسة أو تركمان أو تتر أو غز وغيره" , ومازال بقايا المماليك البيض يسمون إلى اليوم بالأتراك , وإن كان منذ عهد قريب نسبيا قد شاركهم في هذا اللقب بعضا من الأتراك الذين قدموا من "تركيا"  في عصر محمد علي باشا , ولكنهم قلة بالنسبة إلي الأتراك المماليك.

9-    المماليك : وهم العبيد الذين تقلدوا حكم مصر بعد عصر الدولة الأيوبية , وهم جنسين , مماليك بيض ومماليك سود , فالمماليك البيض يطلق على أغلبهم الأتراك , والمماليك السود وهم الذين يرجع أصلهم الي بلاد الحبشة والسودان والزنج , وبقاياهم أغلبها –أعني المماليك سود البشرة - حسب ضمن طائفة "العبيد" , ولا اعلم أن هناك منهم من يحتفظ بلقب المملوكي .



10-     العبيد : وهم الرقيق , وتوجد أسر وعائلات كثيرة بالصعيد مازالت تلقب بهذا اللقب , وهم نوعين , منهم عبيد تم عتقهم في مراحل متفرقة , ومنهم عبيد المماليك , وهم إن صح التعبير "عبيد العبيد" , حيث أن المماليك – العبيد الأصل – كان لهم عبيد وموالي يقومون بخدمتهم وبجباية الضرائب , وقد كان عددهم كثير جدا في العصر المملوكي , وما زالت لهم بقية في الصعيد , وأغلبهم يحتفظ بالبشرة السوداء , وكثير منهم يدعي أنه من نسل "المماليك الذين حكموا مصر" وهذا لا أصل له , ولكن هم عبيد المماليك "عبيد العبيد".

11-     النوبة : وهم شعب عظيم له تاريخ قديم منذ عصور الفراعنة , وله لغة خاصة وديار كبيرة , وكانت لهم شوكة وقوة , فلم يستطع العرب فتح بلادهم الا بعد قرون طويلة وعناء وبلاء شديد , واليوم أغلبهم يتواجدون بجنوب مصر وشمال السودان , وهم عدة فرق نذكر منهم : الفاجوك والماتوك والكنوز والعرب , والكنوز هم قبائل عربية من بني ربيعة خالطت النوبة فصاروا في عدادهم واكتسبوا البشرة السوداء , أما العرب فهم قبائل عربية خالطت النوبة ولكنها مازالت تحتفظ ببشرتها البيضاء , والفاجوك والماتوك فهم بقايا النوبيين القدماء , وإن كانت هناك أقوال وتفاصيل اخرى حول الماتوك والفاجوك ولكن يبقى أنهم صميم النوبة , وكان يطلق على النوبيين إلي عهد قريب لقب "البرابرة" نظرا للكنتهم القريبة من لكنة ولهجة البربر الامازيج.


12-     الجراكسة : أو الشراكسة , وهم من شعوب بلاد القوقاز بين البحر الأسود وبحيرة قزوين , وهم من الجنس التركي , وهم يمثلون طائفة كبيرة من المماليك الذين حكموا مصر , واليوم هناك اسر كثيرة ما زالت تحتفظ بلقب "الشركسي أو الجر كسي" , واغلبهم اليوم في الصعيد في عداد طائفة "الفلاحين" , ومازال أكثر بقايا الجراكسة يحتفظون بالملامح التركية الواضحة المتصفة بالجمال .

13-     الغجر : وهم شعب كبير , أصله من الهند , ومنتشر في أكثر بقاع العالم , يمتاز هذا الشعب بصفات مذمومة عند كثير من الشعوب , مثل السرقة وعدم الغيرة والحمية وممارستهم للمهن الوضيعة , وهذا الشعب الغجري يضرب به المثل في الرذالة ورداءة الخلق , فيقال لمن فعل أمرا مذموما "يا غجري" كسبة له , والغجر نزلوا ببلاد الشام فأطلق عليهم أهل الشام لقب "النّور" , وسكنت طائفه كبيرة من الغجر هؤلاء بمدينة "حلب" بالشام , وقد هاجر الغجر إلى مصر على مراحل , قيل طلبا للرزق , وقيل بسبب مجاعات زمن الحروب الصليبية على بلاد الشام , والغجر يشبهون في مسماهم وصفاتهم ما يعرف اليوم بالصلب أو الصليب في الجزيرة العربية, والغجر هؤلاء لا يزوّجهم أكثر أهل الصعيد وخاصة العربان .

14-     الحلب : وهم من طوائف الشعب الغجري , قدموا من مدينة حلب الشامية وسكنوا صعيد مصر , فأطلق عليهم أهل مصر لقب الحلب نسبة إلي البلدة التي قدموا منها , وهم يمتهنون مهن يعتبرها كثير من أهل الصعيد مهن وضيعة للغاية , والحلب كنظام شبيه بالقبيلة , حيث للحلب عمدة وهو بمثابة شيخ قبيلة , والحلب ينقسموا إلي فئات وطبقات نذكر منها "المساليب" وهم يعدوا من أدنى طبقات الحلب في الصعيد , فبعض الحلب الذين لا ينتموا إلي المساليب إن أخطات وناديته "يا مسلوب" يغضب ويقول بفخر "أنا حلبي ولست مسلوبا" , ولكل حق في الإفتخار بأصله ونسبه .

15-     النّور : وهم من الشعب الغجري , الذي قدم من الشام إلى مصر , فاحتفظ بلقبه "النّور" وهو اللقب الذين كانوا يلقبون به في بلاد الشام , واغلب النّور هؤلاء في شمال مصر وليس منهم بالصعيد عدد كبير , وهم يمتهون مثل إخوانهم "الحلب" المهن الوضيعة وخاصة "السرقة" وما شابهها .

16-     المساليب : وهم من طوائف الحلب الذين هم من الشعب الغجري , وأكثر المساليب بالصعيد , وهم مثل سابقيهم , يمتهون مهنهم , وإشتهر بين كثير منهم مهنة "الشحاذة" و امتهنوا مهن زراعية مذمومة مثل مهنة "المقرقر" و أيضا منهم طوائف كثيرة إشتغلت بمهنة "المزمار الشعبي" .
وهناك معلومة هامة أخرى , فهناك مساليب نسبة إلي أنهم "مسلوبي الحقوق" وليسوا من المساليب الحلب الغجر , حيث أن الحكومة في العصور السابقة كانت تحكم على بعض الناس بسلب أملاكهم وأموالهم , فيقال " فلان بن فلان المسلوب" , وهو مسلوب مما يملك وليس مسلوبا من طوائف الحلب الغجريين , ولكن هؤلاء قلة قليلة , وأكثرية المساليب هم من الحلب أصلا .

17-     الغوازي : وهي على قولين , الأول أنها نسبة إلى قبائل "الغز التركمان" الذين كانت لهم حروب شهيرة في الصعيد , والآخر نسبة إلي مهنة الرقص حيث تسمى الراقصة بـ "الغَزيّة" , ولكن الأرجح هي النسبة الأولى , وهم قبائل الغز التركمان , وهم من صنوف المماليك .. والله أعلم.

18-     الجمسة : وهؤلاء اشتهر عنهم أنهم قبائل عربية , جاءت متأخرة عن القبائل الأخرى التي حشدت للحرب , فجاءت وقت المساء , وعند صباح اليوم التالي رأتهم القبائل الأخرى فسألوا عنهم , فقيل لهم "هؤلاء إخوانكم الذين جاءوا مساء " فأطلق عليهم "الجمسة" المشتقة من "جاءوا مساء" , وهذا القول أراه قريبا من الصحة , وهؤلاء الجمسة امتهنوا مهنا وضيعة يترفع العرب عنها ,  وأهمها مهنة "السقاية" , فصاروا سبة للكثير من أهل الصعيد , وفي نسبهم أقوال لا داعي لسردها فليس هنا مجالها .

19-     السقاقوة : وهي مهنة وليست نسبا , وهي من المهن المبغوضة من جانب العرب , وكانت قبائل كثيرة من بني هلال بالصعيد بعد أن أدال عليهم الزمان وبعد هجرتهم من المغرب العربي , قاموا بالاشتغال بهذه المهنة الوضيعة في نظر الكثيرين , بينما بني هلال هم من العرب الصرحاء النسب , ولكن لأسباب ما امتهنوا هذه المهنة , وقلما نجد قرية أو نجع في الصعيد لا توجد فيه أسرة من نسل هؤلاء السقاقوة , وهذه المهنة انقرضت منذ فترة قريبة العهد , وأيضا هذه المهنة أكثر من امتهنها هم "الجمسة" وطوائف الغجر بأنواعها "حلب ونور ومساليب" وبعض بني هلال وغيرهم .

20-     البجاة : هم شعب قديم يسكن الصحراء الشرقية بشكل أساس , وهو أحد مكونات سكان الصحراء الشرقية مثل الحداربة والكواهلة  و البشارية والعبابدة والهدندوة وغيرها, وهم فصيل مستقل مثله مثل النوبة وله لهجته الخاصة ودياره الخاصة .


وإلى هنا .. ينتهي الحديث .. وندعوا الله التوفيق والسداد .. والحمد لله رب العالمين . 

* أحمد عبد النبي فرغل الدعباسي ـــ

----------

